

Incentives and Carried Interest - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2010/06/incentives-carried-interest/

======
hga
" _I don’t want to see venture capitalists without significant carried
interest – timid, risk-averse and totally misaligned with the interests of
entrepreneurs and LPs. This will inevitably lead to lower returns – and an
eventual decrease in money flowing into venture capital, and by association,
startups._ "

